# Buying a camera with a new shutter?



## RxForB3 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm looking at a 5D Mark II that has a new shutter as of last summer.  Any reason to be wary?


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2012)

Check the over all condition of the camera. Canon has had issues with inconsistent shutter life for years and years, though it seems they have gotten a better handle on it over the last 2 years.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 15, 2012)

So is a replaced shutter expected to last as long as a new?  Longer?  Are there adding internal parts other than the shutter I should be worried about?  To me, a replaced shutter means the camera was probably heavily used, but in what setting...


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd ask if it was mainly used for Video or Stills. I am shying away from anything that was mainly video use. That's a lot of heat on the sensor and makes me a little wary.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Will do!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2012)

The shutter is a moving/mechanical part and thus will wear out over time and need to be replaced.  

Would you buy a used car that had had it's tires or brakes replaced?  Of course you would....it's usually a perk, not a red flag.

That being said, if a camera has seen enough use (or hard enough use) to need a new shutter, you would want to inspect it carefully.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, but I figured it was more analogous to a new engine...

In any case, the person appears to have changed their mind or sold it to someone else with having the courtesy to just let me know...oh well...


----------

